# My Clippings & Kindle Voyage



## MGGPP00114 (Dec 4, 2015)

On my KK, I buried "My Clippings" in a Collection folder that I created for that purpose. I just hated looking at the thing all over the place. I'm struggling trying the same thing in my new Voyage which doesn't seem to want to cooperate. Perhaps it can't be done.

Can someone advise. Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No . . . you can . .. 'cause I have. 

Let me remind myself how I did it and tell you.

O.K., the My Clippings 'book' is treated just like any other book -- so you also put it into collections the same way. If you touch and hold, the option to add to a collection will pop up (along with some other otpions). You can then select the collection you want it to go into.

Alternatively, from the home page, touch and hold the collection title that you want it in. You'll see an 'add/remove items' option. If you touch that you'll then see a list of EVERYTHING on your device, whether collected anywhere or not. It can be sorted by title, author, or most recent. What I'd do is access the My Clippings so that it is most recent first, and then when you do this, it'll be the first thing listed.

I just double checked and those both work for me . . . . let us know how it goes.


----------



## MGGPP00114 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks..I finally got it to work. I think it probably helped to actually have some clippings in "My Clippings"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MGGPP00114 said:


> Thanks..I finally got it to work. I think it probably helped to actually have some clippings in "My Clippings"


Oh. Yeah. I'm not even sure it shows up unless there's something in it in the first place.


----------

